# Gurli & Esmeralda - and a colourcheck, please?



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thought I'd show you my two "little" girls :mrgreen:

*Gurli, PEW:*








*
Esmeralada, ?:*









I'm not sure how good the picture is, she doesn't seem very comfortable when she's out of the cage, so it's a bit difficult to get a good picture. I don't want to stress her, especially not when she's expecting babies who knows when. But she's definitely not BEW, 'cause she's darker than Gurli. What is she, can you tell from this picture? If not, I will have to take new ones when she's more settled.

They were bought as feeder mice, but I decided to keep them for a while because I saw Gurli was pregnant. And of course she needed a friend. A few days later I saw Esmeralda was getting a little belly as well :lol: 
Gurli is the more confident one, but neither of them love being taken up. They both love to play with my fingers as long as I keep the han in the cage, though. Sweet little critters :roll:

I'm going to start breeding pet mice again, but these two are not going to be involved in that. I just thought I'd show them to you anyway, because they are so fine.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Esmeralda may be bone coloured...


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That's my own guess as well


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I was going to say bone too


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

On my screen she looks yellow, like a very light straw.


----------

